# Κι όμως, είναι Μίλο Μανάρα



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Ας πούμε πως ό,τι ακολουθεί είναι ένα απροειδοποίητο διαγώνισμα. Βγάλτε χαρτί και μολύβι.
Ερώτηση μία και μόνη:
Παρατηρήστε προσεκτικά τις δύο παρακάτω εικόνες. Είναι φανερό ότι έχουν αποσπαστεί από κάποιο κόμικ με θέμα το θρύλο του Ρολάνδου. Ποιος καλλιτέχνης το δημιούργησε;


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2012)

Επέρασε πολύς καιρός, διαβήκαν δυο αιώνες
και του Ρολάνδου ο θάνατος μες στην καρδιά θεριεύει,
με θρύλο εζυμώθηκε, στα χείλη ανεβαίνει.
Οι τροβαδούροι τραγουδούν και την ψυχή ευφραίνουν.
- Ακούστε, αφέντες, να σας πω για τον τρανό Ρολάνδο
που 'γινε του Χριστού φρουρός και χάρος των απίστων.
Και στα στερνά σαν του 'στειλε η προδοσιά το τέλος
στου Ρονσεβό το πέρασμα με πλήθος Σαρακήνους,
μη δείλιασε, μη κόμπιασε, μη για βοήθεια κράζει.
Σαν λιόντας εβρυχήθηκε και τους απίστους κόβει,
το δοξασμένο το σπαθί λύπηση δεν γνωρίζει.
Βουνό σωριάζονται αυτοί, μα και πληγές τού δίδουν.
- Σάλπισε, κόμη, σάλπισε, ο Ολιβιέ τού κρένει
άμα σ' ακούσει ο βασιλιάς, οπίσω θε να στρέψει
μαζί μ' όλο τ' ανίκητο το φράγκικο φουσάτο.
- Γυναίκεια δεν εγίνηκε η μάχη η εδική μου,
από ντροπή και θάνατο το μνήμα εγώ διαλέγω.
Μόν' το σπαθί μου ο Ντουραντάλ σε άπιστους μην πέσει.
Τ' αδράχνει και με βια πολλή το έκρουσε στον βράχο,
μα το σπαθί απόμεινε κι ο βράχος εχωρίστη.
- Σάλπισε, κόμη, σάλπισε, δεν είν' για τη ζωή μας
μα ο θάνατος ο τίμιος αγδίκιωτος μη μείνει,
δεν πέσαμε οι Σαρακηνοί για να γιορτάσουν νίκη.
Και στων στερνώνε τα στερνά ο κόμητας σαλπίζει,
στις χίλιες δυο λαβωματιές τα αίματα ρυάκι.
Αγέρι αχόρταγα ρουφά το τιμημένο στήθος,
το μήνυμα επρόφταξε τον ρήγα Καρλομάγνο.
Θανάτου είναι σάλπισμα που όρθιο πεθαίνει
και στέλνει σήμα γδικιωμού κι ολέθρου των απίστων.
(Το ποιος τα εζωγράφιζε εγώ δεν το κατέχω.
Τα Κλασσικά μού θύμισε τα Εικονογραφημένα,
μα όνομα μη μου ζητάς, δεν έχω να σου δώσω).


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2012)

Δεν αντέχω να μην το πω. Έχω άγνοια βέβαια, αλλά δεν πιστεύω στις συμπτώσεις. Μήπως είναι ο Moebius;


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Όχι. Άλλος, εξίσου διάσημος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2012)

Μήπως αυτό;
http://www.cubitusbd.com/Illustrations/page 15/005.gif


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2012)

Δεν είναι ίδια τεχνοτροπία, αν κρίνω από το μαγουλάκι...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2012)

Η δεύτερη από τις δύο πρώτες, μου θυμίζει λίγο Manara...


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια Έλσα! Είναι πράγματι ο *Μίλο Μανάρα*, με το κανονικό του όνομα Maurillo Manara (το Milo είναι ψευδώνυμο). Συμμετείχε στην πολύτομη απόδοση σε κόμικ της ιστορίας της Γαλλίας _Histoire de France en bandes dessinées_, των εκδόσεων Larousse (1977-1983).

Μα ελάτε επιτέλους, όλα εσείς τα ντροπαλά αγόρια, είναι δυνατόν να μην αναγνωρίσατε τον κατεξοχήν υμνητή της γυναικείας μορφής; Οι κοπέλες στο πρώτο καρέ δεν σας θυμίζουν τις γυναίκες του Μανάρα; Αύριο θα σας βάλω να δείτε την Άννα Κομνηνή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν αντέχω να μην το πω. Έχω άγνοια βέβαια, αλλά δεν πιστεύω στις συμπτώσεις. Μήπως είναι ο Moebius;



Υπάρχει μια σύμπτωση, αλλά βρίσκεται αλλού, λίγο παραδίπλα, σ' έναν άλλον από τους αγαπητούς τού αγαπητού Εαρίωνα (και όχι μόνο), τον ΧιΟύγκο Πρατ: 

“I know thirteen ways of telling my life,” claims Hugo Pratt in his autobiography. Although that may be true, it is undeniable that he was born in 1927, in the Italian city of Rimini, and spent his early years in Venice. 

On his father’s side, he descends from Englishmen who left England in 1745 due to religious matters (they were Catholics) and settled in France. His paternal grandfather, who drew military buildings for a living, later found a teaching job in Venice. He named Pratt’s father Rolando, after the poem _Chanson de Roland,_ due to his love for French literature. Rolando would later pass this love of literature to Hugo.
[...]

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, οι γραμμές των αποπάνω μού θύμισαν τον Πρατ κι άρχισα να ψάχνω το μεσημέρι, μέχρι να μ' αρπάξει απ' το γιακά το άγχος της δουλειάς.
Κι επειδή μια αναζήτηση αφήνει πάντα παραπροϊόντα και σήμερα φαίνεται πως είναι του αγίου Κουιζίου (βοήθειά μας), μήπως μπορεί κανείς να βρει βίντεο με το τραγούδι που έχει γράψει ένας άλλος μέγας και πολύ αγαπητός μου για τον Ρολάνδο, το οποίο τελειώνει με τους εξής στίχους:
Roland, the song is ended,
Roland, the Song has only just begun.

Εύκολο να βρείτε ποιος - να 'ναι καλά το γκουγκλίζειν (Roncevaux - Van Der Graaf Generator) - αλλά το τραγούδι έφαγα τον κόσμο να το βρω, όμως τελικά αναγκάστηκα να καταφύγω στο βινύλιο.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μα ελάτε επιτέλους, όλα εσείς τα ντροπαλά αγόρια, είναι δυνατόν να μην αναγνωρίσατε τον κατεξοχήν υμνητή της γυναικείας μορφής; Οι κοπέλες στο πρώτο καρέ δεν σας θυμίζουν τις γυναίκες του Μανάρα; Αύριο θα σας βάλω να δείτε την Άννα Κομνηνή.



Τα μανάρια του Μανάρα κολάζουν και καθολικές καλόγριες, όχι μόνο αγοράκια... :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2012)

Έχω υποτιτλίσει αυτό, που έγινε ταινία.

View attachment 2529


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2012)

Οι ιππότες της Πρώτης Σταυροφορίας μπαίνουν στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Storia dell'umanità






NSFW.






...



Spoiler


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Εξαίρετο. Επίσης, υπάρχει (ήδη σε) ένα φόρουμ που κλπ κλπ...


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξαίρετο. Επίσης, υπάρχει (ήδη σε) ένα φόρουμ που κλπ κλπ...



Even Homer gets the blues the blackouts gets the forgets... :blush: :laugh:
But this post has the pics, too.


----------

